# Problème routeur!



## sapi (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai toujours eu un modem, aujourd'hui, on ma donné un routeur mais impossible de le faire aller.
Mon ordi, mon gsm, ma ps3 le détecte mais impossible de s'y connecter.
j'ai tapé l'adresse ip du routeur dans le navigateur, mais c'est en anglais et je n'y comprend rien.
C'est un Philips SNV6520/18
celui-ci: http://www.bankfotek.pl/image/924099.jpeg

Savez vous ce que je dois faire pour qu'il fonctionne svp?

Merci.


----------

